# How much do you think you are actually making per hour on average week?



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Just try and figure out what you are really making per hour after all legit expenses, on average.
Thank you.

I don't want this to become yet another contentious thread, I'm more interested in what YOU believe you are making, whether or not it is "true" according to someone else's idea of accounting.


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

My real world number was about $10 an hour, after Uber fees and gas, but before inevitable repairs, depreciation and self-employment tax, which I'm guessing would bring my net pay down to about $7 an hour. This is in a medium-sized market (Columbus, OH) and without working the drunk shift and little or no surges.

I quit after a few months, as it is simply not worth it.


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

LA. around 14-15 after uber deductions and before any expenses. SO 14*0.54 SO I am making less than 7 bucks.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

hanging in there said:


> Just try and figure out what you are really making per hour after all legit expenses, on average.
> Thank you.
> 
> I don't want this to become yet another contentious thread, I'm more interested in what YOU believe you are making, whether or not it is "true" according to someone else's idea of accounting.


Figures are for 2015 tax year. Gross revenue $94,878. Expenses $17,483 (not including vehicle purchase price). 2642 hours. Just under $30 an hour. Believe it or not, 2010 was way better.


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Figures are for 2015 tax year. Gross revenue $94,878. Expenses $17,483 (not including vehicle purchase price). 2642 hours. Just under $30 an hour. Believe it or not, 2010 was way better.



Why not included car purchase. Did you get it for free??
Do you drive uberSUV???


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Ubersucksass said:


> Why not included car purchase. Did you get it for free??
> Do you drive uberSUV???


I put about $9K-$10K a year away for a new vehicle. I get a new vehicle every 3 years. So, with selling the used vehicle and the almost 30K you can find a real nice SUV. And yes I do Uber Black/SUV. It was the only platform in Scottsdale back in 2012. I also have an in for very good deals on very slightly used SUV's. Every year we have The Phoenix Waste Management Open, I drive one of the big wigs for The Thunderbirds. They are the main sponsor of the tournament. They get 8 brand new Escalades every year and sell them after only 2 weeks of use. A year and a half ago, I bought a '15 loaded Escalade for only $52k. That was almost 24K off sticker price. So if you do take out the 10K a year for vehicle purchase, my net hourly is around $27. Still not the almost $40 I made in 2010. This business is sure getting a lot tighter, but if you apply yourself and work the business it can be a decent wage. Just not on the X platform.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

hanging in there said:


> Just try and figure out what you are really making per hour after all legit expenses, on average.
> Thank you.
> 
> I don't want this to become yet another contentious thread, I'm more interested in what YOU believe you are making, whether or not it is "true" according to someone else's idea of accounting.


Just to be clear I'm talking about Uber/Lyft driving, I really should have said that in the thread title.


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

LOL On my weekly statement Uber is telling me that I was making $22 per hour.

Per my calculations I was making less than $10.

They are full of shit, thinking nobody can do the math.


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

Ubersucksass said:


> They are full of shit, thinking nobody can do the math.


Actually, this is part of their business plan. They count on newbies signing up and not being able to figure out how little they are making long enough to profit from them.


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

gofry said:


> Actually, this is part of their business plan. They count on newbies signing up and not being able to figure out how little they are making long enough to profit from them.


That definitely sounds like a bad business plan. But unfortunately ( I am not trying to offend anybody) it is known worldwide that Americans are not the most intelligent people, so definitely understandable where they coming from with that business plan.


----------



## Tracker (Jun 7, 2016)

I knew when I started driving for UBER last august that the pay was very low. But to get a handle on the actual amount I decided to setup an excel spreadsheet. I track every trip complete with surge and promo details. Also, I track the actual mileage driven which usually amounts to about double the trip mileage - this includes the deadhead to the first trip and the deadhead home. Using the federal guideline of 2015 for the business use of a vehicle I calculate the amount of my income that is for the "Vehicle" and what is left is for me. The guideline stipulates $0.575 per mile driven. This covers fuel, insurance, tires, oil changes and general maintenance, etc. 

I think most drivers would be surprised as to how much the car actually costs them.

On average what is left for me comes out to about $1.50 an hour. Some weeks slightly more, some actually negative.

It is clear that UBER does not compensate for the business use of the vehicle.

But there is no other job that ensures such a flexible hourly schedule that I know of.


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

Tracker said:


> I knew when I started driving for UBER last august that the pay was very low. But to get a handle on the actual amount I decided to setup an excel spreadsheet. I track every trip complete with surge and promo details. Also, I track the actual mileage driven which usually amounts to about double the trip mileage - this includes the deadhead to the first trip and the deadhead home. Using the federal guideline of 2015 for the business use of a vehicle I calculate the amount of my income that is for the "Vehicle" and what is left is for me. The guideline stipulates $0.575 per mile driven. This covers fuel, insurance, tires, oil changes and general maintenance, etc.
> 
> I think most drivers would be surprised as to how much the car actually costs them.
> 
> ...


Isn't it better to stay home and not have car and no job atm, then having car and work just to keep that car running??
BTW does government accepts mileage that is spent without having passenger in the car and how can I prove it? Can I just keep tracking of it on the paper???


----------



## Tracker (Jun 7, 2016)

Ubersucksass said:


> Isn't it better to stay home and not have car and no job atm, then having car and work just to keep that car running??
> BTW does government accepts mileage that is spent without having passenger in the car and how can I prove it? Can I just keep tracking of it on the paper???


It certainly feels that way.
This month each trip save one shows a negative for me. Even on my best day for UBER last month (5/28/16) I only made $7.86 per hour with the balance going to my car using the above calculations. And the only reason I made that much was because of the *Earnings Boost *they paid that day. I worked 7 hours and 58 minutes (478 minutes total) and made $181.26. But I drove 200.8 miles that day which means my car demands $115.46 for all the expenses.
I worked 4 days this month and three were negative with only one day averaging $1.85 per hour

AFIK, the IRS requires a written record of your mileage. I keep a written record of when I start and when I finish driving for UBER. Driving between clients is still business use of the vehicle. It's nice to keep a separate record of each trip in case the UBER servers become unavailable for any reason. That way you can show the distance between trips. I have a MiscMiles cell which calculates the miles not part of Distance (Miles with passengers) and Transfers (Miles between trips) because these are the "driving around looking for clients" miles and I like to know how much of that I'm doing. It seems to always be around 10 to 15 miles per night.

I know its depressing - and if my car wasn't paid for and so old I'm sure it would be a total lost cause.

Best Regards,

Tracker


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

Tracker said:


> It certainly feels that way.
> This month each trip save one shows a negative for me. Even on my best day for UBER last month (5/28/16) I only made $7.86 per hour with the balance going to my car using the above calculations. And the only reason I made that much was because of the *Earnings Boost *they paid that day. I worked 7 hours and 58 minutes (478 minutes total) and made $181.26. But I drove 200.8 miles that day which means my car demands $115.46 for all the expenses.
> I worked 4 days this month and three were negative with only one day averaging $1.85 per hour
> 
> ...


I completely agree with you, 100%. IF my car wasn't old and paid off, this would be even worse disaster. Like this, I just break even at least. 
MY best day was about 250 miles and made $160(12hours) I think, It is always around those numbers before any expenses. LA county is not really worth driving in. It is impossible to get easy FWY miles, even if you go on the FWY it is super busy. You get shitty street which kills your car in any way, and profit as well. 
I see your location, I am pretty sure you were in Pasadena for soccer game, it was ridiculous. Tonigh hardly any surge, there is no service in area where rideshare is located and even if you get ride, it is max 6-7 miles.


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

It is getting worse and worse. Today i went online, spend 30 minutes total online and to make $3.65 before any expenses. Spend 12 minutes getting to pick up location and guy was going only 2 miles away. It was surging 1.3 and I still got minimum fare. 

I went home right away, not driving anybody for free.


----------



## Idiot Savant (Mar 14, 2016)

Yes, it´s exactly "how much you THINK you make".

You can´t tell, because your gearbox or engine could die and you have to pay thoushands or even need a new(er) car.

This business is sustainable only then when you can make living out of it and save for new(er) car. Any other way you end up broke or taking some expencive loan to keep rolling. 
Ubering is gambling.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Ubersucksass said:


> LOL On my weekly statement Uber is telling me that I was making $22 per hour.
> 
> Per my calculations I was making less than $10.
> 
> They are full of shit, thinking nobody can do the math.


There's a reason why they're pushing Common Core.


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

I finally had 2 decent trips but my day ended again somewhere around $15 before expenses. 
One tip of $5 from UBER. I keep getting more and omre UBER tips recently.
2 hours online on LYFT before I got my first lyft request. Super slow in Orange County for LYFT. 

LYFT---$52 for 37 minutes ride +7 minutes to pick up location. Good thing about this, Next request was 10 seconds away 
UBER--$27 for 45 minute ride, some teenagers were going to a party that got canceled so I drove them back home. lol

Again, average was about $15 so dont get too excited, this business is not profitable yet.


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

I drive part time, not the Friday/Saturday bar crowd. I also do DoorDash 3-4 evenings per week. I calculate my average to a little over $12/hour after expenses. DoorDash helps a lot with the average because it ranges about $10-$30 gross/hour with far fewer dead miles than Uber/Lyft.


----------



## Tracker (Jun 7, 2016)

Best day to date: UBER says: 6/10/16 - 7:10 pm through 6/11/16 - 3:42 am.(plus last trip 20 minutes duration)
Only 3 cancelled trips and one pool.
UBER Calculates Total time online 8 hours 33 minutes (should be 8.87 based on above times)
Total time driving 9.8 hours (No Breaks includes Dead Head to first trip and home from last trip)
Total miles driven 240.8 (Average 24.57 mph)
Total Transfer Miles 77.7 (between trips and dead heads at beginning and end)
Total Trips Completed 19
Fares $201.12
Surge / Boost $49.47
Gross Funds $250.61
Net Funds $200.49 (80%)
Car Expenses $138.46
My Earnings $62.03
That is *$6.33 per hour*

Should I be happy? Hmmm.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

Uber pay is $4.65 hr, full time 65 hrs a week, 7 days a week for last 6 months.
Thats right.
$4.65 an hour! ubers take is 40% of gross too.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Based on my net pay (after deducting Uber fees) divided by the number of hours that the app shows me online, I make $15.28/hr.
Subtract my gas, it's $14.10/hour.
Subtract car washes and one oil change, it's just about exactly $14 hour.
It's an almost brand new car so there haven't been any other maintenance or repair expenses. 

Oh yeah, and then there's taxes. Well, ****it.


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

Tracker said:


> Best day to date: UBER says: 6/10/16 - 7:10 pm through 6/11/16 - 3:42 am.(plus last trip 20 minutes duration)
> Only 3 cancelled trips and one pool.
> UBER Calculates Total time online 8 hours 33 minutes (should be 8.87 based on above times)
> Total time driving 9.8 hours (No Breaks includes Dead Head to first trip and home from last trip)
> ...


And that is what I would call, and UBER as well, and most people here, very very very good day. 
And your hourly pay is calculated right. So imagine, most of the people, most of the time, are making less than that.


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> Based on my net pay (after deducting Uber fees) divided by the number of hours that the app shows me online, I make $15.28/hr.
> Subtract my gas, it's $14.10/hour.
> Subtract car washes and one oil change, it's just about exactly $14 hour.
> It's an almost brand new car so there haven't been any other maintenance or repair expenses.
> ...


That is why there is F************ DEPRECIATION
Between maintenance and depreciation you can easily count at least $250 per week if you drive full time. Add gas on that. HMM
You, my brother, are making less than $6 per hour.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Hmmm.... My best day to date. 4/23/16
32 completed rides
240 miles
Net pay - $246.63
gas (estimated) - $15.75
5.0 hours
$46.17/hour
About $45 if you prorate the oil and car washes over the time.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Ubersucksgas said:


> That is why there is F************ DEPRECIATION
> Between maintenance and depreciation you can easily count at least $250 per week if you drive full time. Add gas on that. HMM
> You, my brother, are making less than $6 per hour.


I don't drive full time. I have a full time day job.

You tell me a formula to use to calculate depreciation.


----------



## Dbare27 (Apr 17, 2016)

Well, it looks like to me you are doing very good


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

I think, as a second job, yes. I don't believe I could survive for long without another job that gives me health insurance, paid vacation and sick leave, etc.


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> Hmmm.... My best day to date. 4/23/16
> 32 completed rides
> 240 miles
> Net pay - $246.63
> ...


This is not with uberX, and you do have better rates than most US.
Whatever you drive, these are good numbers.

Depreciation was on top of my head for full time work.
New car out of the foor is 30k roughly, after 3 years of driving FULL time it will have over 150k miles, and wil be trashed pretty much, So it willbe worth 7-8k. SO basically it depreciate 22k in 3 years.
add some maintenance on top of it. 4 set of tires, 2 set of brakes, disc refinishing, about 20+oil changes. other fluids etc.
so after all you are spending 30k over 3 years on car without gas and insurance etc.
30/3=10k per year. 10/12 around 830 per month. add insurance, and gas, water.
I really think to operate UBER full time 40+hours, you need $1500 per month to break even.
So if you work 45 hours per week. to make 10$ per hour you would need to have income from UBER at around $3300-3500 monthly.
I think that most people dont understand what will their car be worth in 3 years of driving.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

I drive a Mazda3, so yes it's uberx. But that was my _best_ day. I've had lots of days when I averaged less than 10 bucks an hour.

Right now with the students gone, the money is so bad I'm not driving at all. I'm hoping things pick up next week when the summer semester begins.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Re depreciation 

My car is $19K new. So far I'm at a rate of 25000 per year, so 75000 in 3 years. I sold my 3 yr old m3 for 12k, but 9 is probably more reasonable

1 set of tires at $400
10 oil [email protected] $50=$500
About 2400 gallons of [email protected]$2.50
Or 6000.
Maintenance unknown but I'm still ubder warranty, and it has a solid rep as a reliable car.

I'm looking at 17-20 grand expenses over 3 years. In 4 months I've already netted 9, pretax.

If gas prices shoot up, or uber rates shoot down, I'll have to reevaluate. Otherwise this is an easy win for me.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Still I get where you're coming from, but my day job covers my mortgage, health insurance, and all the other basic needs.

I couldn't live on just being an uber driver, even full time.


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

Tracker said:


> It certainly feels that way.
> This month each trip save one shows a negative for me. Even on my best day for UBER last month (5/28/16) I only made $7.86 per hour with the balance going to my car using the above calculations. And the only reason I made that much was because of the *Earnings Boost *they paid that day. I worked 7 hours and 58 minutes (478 minutes total) and made $181.26. But I drove 200.8 miles that day which means my car demands $115.46 for all the expenses.
> I worked 4 days this month and three were negative with only one day averaging $1.85 per hour
> 
> ...


BS
Thanks for trying though.


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

Tracker said:


> Best day to date: UBER says: 6/10/16 - 7:10 pm through 6/11/16 - 3:42 am.(plus last trip 20 minutes duration)
> Only 3 cancelled trips and one pool.
> UBER Calculates Total time online 8 hours 33 minutes (should be 8.87 based on above times)
> Total time driving 9.8 hours (No Breaks includes Dead Head to first trip and home from last trip)
> ...


Those aren't your car expenses

If it costs you 5 oil changes a night you are doing it wrong


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

That's how much the IRS lets you deduct. Not how much it costs in the real world.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

As far as car expense and depreciation goes I wonder if anybody figures out how long they would own their car before trade in if they didn't drive for uber as opposed to how much sooner they need to replace the car because of the extra miles driving for uber. Depreciation is a nice word that helps offset some income tax but it's not a dollar for dollar deduction off the taxes you owe. For example a $5000 depreciation deduction figuring on the 25% tax bracket only saves you $1250 per year.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Gung-Ho said:


> As far as car expense and depreciation goes I wonder if anybody figures out how long they would own their car before trade in if they didn't drive for uber as opposed to how much sooner they need to replace the car because of the extra miles driving for uber. ...


This can't be answered in any meaningful way. I would expect to trade in my car within 4 years whether or not I drive for Uber. If all I want to do with my Uber income was to buy a new car more often, I could get one every two years. But in neither case, 2 or 4 years, would I expect that Uber driving would wear out my car so badly I had no choice BUT to get a new one. I have no interest in driving my car into the ground, Uber or not.

In terms of pure miles though... Before I bought my first Mazda3, I drove about 6 thousand miles a year -- this pattern held true for 15 years. I enjoyed driving the Mazda so much that I started driving for purely recreational purposes, and my driving doubled to 12000/yr. Now with Uber, I'm on a pace of doubling that again, or maybe a little more than that at 25,000-30,000/year. I haven't looked closely to see what the resale price of my 3 year old car with 75,000 miles is compared to one that's 3 years old with 36,000 miles, but I expect the price difference to be a pretty big factor in deciding how soon to replace it.


----------



## socal_uberx (Nov 2, 2015)

hanging in there said:


> Just try and figure out what you are really making per hour after all legit expenses, on average.
> Thank you.
> 
> I don't want this to become yet another contentious thread, I'm more interested in what YOU believe you are making, whether or not it is "true" according to someone else's idea of accounting.


here's where it literally "pays you" to track your #'s! creating a DIY metrics scorecard is a get tool for gauging efficiency, presenting a true snapshot of weekly earnings! check my past 15 months & 2.7K rides @ https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Y-JEFwpDiBMBv2FBrRJy2pWupOhaPP1KEWM63yM0Ojs


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> This can't be answered in any meaningful way. I would expect to trade in my car within 4 years whether or not I drive for Uber. If all I want to do with my Uber income was to buy a new car more often, I could get one every two years. But in neither case, 2 or 4 years, would I expect that Uber driving would wear out my car so badly I had no choice BUT to get a new one. I have no interest in driving my car into the ground, Uber or not.
> 
> In terms of pure miles though... Before I bought my first Mazda3, I drove about 6 thousand miles a year -- this pattern held true for 15 years. I enjoyed driving the Mazda so much that I started driving for purely recreational purposes, and my driving doubled to 12000/yr. Now with Uber, I'm on a pace of doubling that again, or maybe a little more than that at 25,000-30,000/year. I haven't looked closely to see what the resale price of my 3 year old car with 75,000 miles is compared to one that's 3 years old with 36,000 miles, but I expect the price difference to be a pretty big factor in deciding how soon to replace it.


Your number are very suspicious, maybe you are doing it intentionally, maybe not. Probably not.
But 12k miles on UBER per year will not bring you much money. Probably around 10k is very generous estimate.
You mentioned yourself that you are expecting car expenses to be around 20k for next 3 year.
So after car expenses you will end up with profit of 10k for 3 years. which is about 3k per year.


----------



## Tracker (Jun 7, 2016)

socal_uberx said:


> here's where it literally "pays you" to track your #'s! creating a DIY metrics scorecard is a get tool for gauging efficiency, presenting a true snapshot of weekly earnings! check my past 15 months & 2.7K rides @ https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Y-JEFwpDiBMBv2FBrRJy2pWupOhaPP1KEWM63yM0Ojs


I was looking at your LYFT records - Specifically Sat Apr 9 - Is that correct? 14.31 Gross Fare and 79.21 Surge? And then a 12.00 tip to boot - how does a guy get trips like that


----------



## Tracker (Jun 7, 2016)

GlenGreezy said:


> That's how much the IRS lets you deduct. Not how much it costs in the real world.


Yeah, I know - the IRS always comes up short against true reality.


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

Tracker said:


> I was looking at your LYFT records - Specifically Sat Apr 9 - Is that correct? 14.31 Gross Fare and 79.21 Surge? And then a 12.00 tip to boot - how does a guy get trips like that


I dont think that lyft even has that much of a primetime. I think most is 300%.
It has to be type. probably he made 140


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

Tracker said:


> Yeah, I know - the IRS always comes up short against true reality.


Well it is not their problem if you buy 30k car to drive for UBER.
If somebody had older 4cyl car (what should be used for UBER)I think that 0.56 per mile is fair deductible.


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

If you RENT a car in nyc for 400 a week and drive 1000 miles, you may have spent 100 in gas. Maybe. 

Even then your cost per mile is 50 cents. And that includes weird commercial insurance, and the gross over charging of rental agencies.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Ubersucksgas said:


> Your number are very suspicious, maybe you are doing it intentionally, maybe not. Probably not.
> But 12k miles on UBER per year will not bring you much money. Probably around 10k is very generous estimate.
> You mentioned yourself that you are expecting car expenses to be around 20k for next 3 year.
> So after car expenses you will end up with profit of 10k for 3 years. which is about 3k per year.


Where did you get 12K? I explicitly said 25-30K miles driving for Uber.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Tracker said:


> I was looking at your LYFT records - Specifically Sat Apr 9 - Is that correct? 14.31 Gross Fare and 79.21 Surge? And then a 12.00 tip to boot - how does a guy get trips like that


You get them from airport rides, maybe, if it's a long ride and late at night; and sometimes from parents who are visiting their college student kids.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Ubersucksgas said:


> Your number are very suspicious, maybe you are doing it intentionally, maybe not. Probably not.
> But 12k miles on UBER per year will not bring you much money. Probably around 10k is very generous estimate.
> You mentioned yourself that you are expecting car expenses to be around 20k for next 3 year.
> So after car expenses you will end up with profit of 10k for 3 years. which is about 3k per year.


$20K in 3 year expenses. $75k (pretax) in 3 year income-- lets call it $50K after taxes. Profit 10K per year, which is not very good for a job I work 20-35 hours a week at.


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> $20K in 3 year expenses. $75k (pretax) in 3 year income-- lets call it $50K after taxes. Profit 10K per year, which is not very good for a job I work 20-35 hours a week at.


well in that case you are not going to have 75k on the car after 3 years but 100+ because you are using it on regular basis other than UBES.
Your rates are better than in LA but still I dont hink that you can make decent money, worth being on the street that many hours exposing yourself to a traffic police, drunk drivers etc.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> Hmmm.... My best day to date. 4/23/16
> 32 completed rides
> 240 miles
> Net pay - $246.63
> ...


That's great but you're talking about your best DAY, which is meaningless with regard to what the OP is asking.

I drove Lyft for about a month from mid-April to mid-May before I quit (at least until the summer ends) and made, on average, $11 an hour after gas but before vehicle depreciation, IF I drove legit. When I was gaming the hourly guarantee I was making the hourly guarantee ($15-18) doing the minimum number of guarantee rides. But Lyft canned that in my area so I'm not driving anymore because I'm not interested in driving 100 miles a day for $50.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Ubersucksgas said:


> Your rates are better than in LA but still I dont hink that you can make decent money, worth being on the street that many hours exposing yourself to a traffic police, drunk drivers etc.


This is something that people also don't take into consideration because it's not an actual expense until it happens. It's invisible until it happens. And that's RISK.

A good insurance underwriter might be able to hop on his computer and tell you what the average annual risk-expense is for Uber/Lyft drivers based upon where they drive, when they drive and how much they drive. I bet it's a very complicated analysis.

But by going out on the road you risk:

1) tickets/fines
2) accidents
3) vehicle damage
4) injury

All sorts of things. And these risks are very real, even if they haven't happened to you yet.


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

Flarpy said:


> This is something that people also don't take into consideration because it's not an actual expense until it happens. It's invisible until it happens. And that's RISK.
> 
> A good insurance underwriter might be able to hop on his computer and tell you what the average annual risk-expense is for Uber/Lyft drivers based upon where they drive, when they drive and how much they drive. I bet it's a very complicated analysis.
> 
> ...


You are right, many people dont even think about it untill happens. that is why I try to be honest and explain everybody what UBER really is, whoever asks me is it good to drive. 
I had jackass last night, he sad that everybody told him it is nice to drive, they are making great money and that she should lease uber car for $250, it is good deal. 
I am WHATTTTTTTTTTT
SO I explain guy how it works and he left car all confused 

Anyway, I had my coolant hose broke, luckily I saw it before I hit the road last night, I was able to fic it myself.
Also, those transmission are not built for this kind of work, and I will be surprised if any of those transmission last over 100k, for full time drivers.
Transmission need extra "cooler" fan, to cool the fluid down in this kind of work.


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

Finally decent day in LA. $200 for 8 hours, between Uber, lyft and tips. 
Best trip so far.
23 minutes. $53.30


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

The week before last
UBER $1254.56
Lyft $256.58
Cash tips $80
___________________
$1,591.14

Expenses Weekly (I put 920 miles on my car this week for Uber/Lyft but my gas figures account for my personal use too which made it 1140 miles)
$64 for Gas ( I use the Uber Gas Card so you can see that in my Uber Earnings )

$150 for Car payment & Insurance ($100 a month insurance and I make a $500 payment on my car every month my regular payment is under $250. 2015 Passat SE w/ 3k miles at purchase of $16400 this more then covers my depreciation since I bought a car worth $20k for $16.4k )

$7 a week for Tires (60k mile tires that cost $400 for a set of 4 installed w/ warranty)
I have free Maintenance for 24k miles so about 6 months of driving so I'll pretend like I'm paying for this I also have a 72k mile Bumper to Bumper warranty . I will sell the car when that goes away , I probably won't even be doing Uber by that time

$3.25 for Oil Change every 10 weeks (Costs me roughly $32.50 to do a synthetic oil change on my car as I do my own maintenance )
$10 for Cleaning
$4 for XM Radio and Spotify
$9 for Cell Phone Plan (I would have this anyway so I only consider 50% for work use, I never upped my plan either when I started doing Uber)
____________________________________
$247.25 (and this is a very high estimate as my

So my net earnings are



$1,343.89 / 50 hours = $26.88 an hour not amazing but a very decent living for what is the easiest job on the planet that you can make your own hours and have pretty much full freedom 

Last Week
Uber $1272.39
Lyft $719.90
Cash Tips $94
______________=
$2,086.20

Fuel $74.99 (1275 totoal miles 1050 Uber/LyftMiles)
Fixed Expenses $183.25
_______________________=
$1,827.96 / 53hrs = $34.49 avg per hour after all expenses (this week was one of my best weeks ever and not the norm the previous week is more the avg for me ).


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

Sounds about right because your rates are double then mine.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Thanks for the excellent breakdown of your expenses. But damn, almost 50,000 extra miles per year. hope you're putting some of those earnings away for your next car


----------



## ericfromNC (Jun 24, 2016)

Why do you guys drive for Uber if you're making less than $10/hr? I signed up and was approved (Uber Select) but have not done my first ride, and probably won't based on this info.


----------

